# Entries for the Supreme....



## Aurelie

Close on 23rd of September!  I thought it would be later than that . 

Who is going? What are you entering? Can we keep this thread open so that morons such as myself  can ask ridiculous questions on the Supreme from our more experienced PF'ers??


----------



## carly87

I'm going! McWillow will be too hopefully, as she's doing my pen decoration!


----------



## Aurelie

carly87 said:


> I'm going! McWillow will be too hopefully, as she's doing my pen decoration!


Carly I will be there on my own this year (possibly with the new kitten) so I am also happy to help if you need any


----------



## Aurelie

I've already thought of a few questions, so for those who showed there last year - What time did you need to get there for vetting in and how long did it take to get vetted in?


----------



## JordanRose

I am determined to be there this year, as a visitor. Last year, finances meant I wasn't able to and I was gutted to miss it.

This year, I'll have a job and some money as well as a more confidence to go on my own, approach people and face the crowds. Bring it on!!


----------



## Soupie

am stewarding not sure if showing yet


----------



## carly87

Jr, if you want company...

Aurelie, a new kitten you say? Do tell me more!

Get there as early as you can. Vetting in is a nightmare and takes ages, as does the pen set up!


----------



## OrientalSlave

I don't know what the rules are now, but the few times I showed some 15 years ago we could go in the day before to decorate the pen.


----------



## Soupie

OrientalSlave said:


> I don't know what the rules are now, but the few times I showed some 15 years ago we could go in the day before to decorate the pen.


still can


----------



## Chiantina

Aurelie, kitten?! New kitten?!?! Spill the beans!!!

Not sure what I am doing yet! Darcy will hopefully be up the duff so she's out so will just have to decide if I take Remy. May go as a visitor even if not!


----------



## Aurelie

I will be bringing a Siamese boy home towards the end of September (I think the five year old might actually explode with excitement before that) and am hoping to enter him into the kitten classes at the Supreme 

I loved it there last year, although it's a long day for a visitor so it must be exhausting to show there - I hope I get to the plague rat stall before they sell out this time.


----------



## carly87

They'd gone home by the time I got there last year! A meezer, eh? Knew it wouldn't be long until you added one to the family!


----------



## Aurelie

carly87 said:


> They'd gone home by the time I got there last year! A meezer, eh? Knew it wouldn't be long until you added one to the family!


I know, I love being harrassed and shouted at  . I'll do an early reccie of the plaque rat stall and report back on the day.


----------



## carly87

If you get there before me, you'll need to grab a couple for me! We'll need to meet up properly this time.


----------



## Chiantina

A Meezer rather than another Meezle!?! :confused1:

I'll have to come to Supreme now for a cuddle! What gender/colour!?


----------



## Aurelie

carly87 said:


> If you get there before me, you'll need to grab a couple for me! We'll need to meet up properly this time.


Good idea


----------



## Aurelie

Chiantina said:


> A Meezer rather than another Meezle!?! :confused1:
> 
> I'll have to come to Supreme now for a cuddle! What gender/colour!?


I've let the five year old have a bit of input this time, he is a chocolate boy and I should be off to meet him in a week or so, after his first jabs. Very excited - we even had to have a family naming session this time!


----------



## Chiantina

Aurelie said:


> I've let the five year old have a bit of input this time, he is a chocolate boy and I should be off to meet him in a week or so, after his first jabs. Very excited - we even had to have a family naming session this time!


Fab, can't wait to see some pics!! Which names have made the shortlist?!


----------



## Aurelie

Chiantina said:


> Fab, can't wait to see some pics!! Which names have made the shortlist?!


Solomon (Husband's choice)
Floyd (my choice) 
Bruno Sparkles (no prizes for guessing who chose that!)
Gordon (the three year old)


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> Solomon (Husband's choice)
> Floyd (my choice)
> Bruno Sparkles (no prizes for guessing who chose that!)
> Gordon (the three year old)


C'mon, there's no question- he's GOT to be Bruno Sparkles!!


----------



## Aurelie

JordanRose said:


> C'mon, there's no question- he's GOT to be Bruno Sparkles!!


She's got form, thanks to her our friends have a cat called General Spooky.


----------



## Aurelie

I need to get googling Fairytales for the pen theme


----------



## Chiantina

As a teenager, we had a rescue Siamese boy, a lilac point who was called Solomon so I will have to vote for that! Although I do love Floyd!

I always thought Ziggy was a good name for a boy!


----------



## JordanRose

Aurelie said:


> She's got form, thanks to her our friends have a cat called General Spooky.


Now, THAT is a fantastic name!!


----------



## munchkinpie

i am going! taking 1 rather naughty meezer, im staying at the ramada. show curtains almost complete :thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow

carly87 said:


> Jr, if you want company...
> 
> Aurelie, a new kitten you say? Do tell me more!
> 
> Get there as early as you can. Vetting in is a nightmare and takes ages, as does the pen set up!


So what time do I have to be there Carly - I better break the news early to D so he can get used to the idea..... :lol:


----------



## carly87

Well, I'll be there from 7:30... Judging starts at 9, but ideally, pen needs to be set up before then. So, my lovely, it's gonna be an early start! Unless you stay over at a hotel the night before, mind. There's a few doing that.


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> i am going! taking 1 rather naughty meezer, im staying at the ramada. show curtains almost complete :thumbsup:


I haven't even started mine!


----------



## Aurelie

I am going to get there for 7.45 - 8.00 which means leaving at 5am . I think a lot of coffee will be drunk on that day.


----------



## lymorelynn

I am hoping to visit again this year, though hopefully not on the same mercy mission on the way to look after my mum while dad is in hospital as I did last year.


----------



## Aurelie

lymorelynn said:


> I am hoping to visit again this year, though hopefully not on the same mercy mission on the way to look after my mum while dad is in hospital as I did last year.


I think you deserve a slightly more relaxing trip this year Lynn!


----------



## JordanRose

I'm really excited about it!! I keep going to book train tickets then stopping myself as it's far too soon and I'll end up losing them :lol:


----------



## munchkinpie

im hoping the train tickets come down in price upt nw its looking to be over £500 return :yikes:


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> im hoping the train tickets come down in price upt nw its looking to be over £500 return :yikes:


Crikey, thats an eyewatering price for a train ticket.


----------



## munchkinpie

thats for both me and the hubby but still expensive £253 each to be exact.


----------



## Chiantina

munchkinpie said:


> thats for both me and the hubby but still expensive £253 each to be exact.


It'd be cheaper to hire a car and stay over! If you drive!?


----------



## JordanRose

munchkinpie said:


> im hoping the train tickets come down in price upt nw its looking to be over £500 return :yikes:


:yikes:

Unfortunately, from what I've experienced, train tickets only tend to rise in price- generally, the more in advance you book, the less you have to pay.

I dread to think what it could go up to!! Have you looked at a few train ticket websites, to find the best deal? I find the Trainline is pretty good


----------



## Chiantina

There's actually a flight from Aberdeen for £86 pp but I don't know what the cat would cost or even if they offer that service!!


----------



## munchkinpie

Flights are roughly the same but you can't fly cats in uk. We chose the train so our attention would be on him. We were going to drive but we only have big 4x4s that drink diesel so would be about the same if not more and i don't have a clue where we would be going. The last thing we need is to start the weekend with a domestic about whose fault it is that we are lost etc.Parking is seemingly atrocious where as with the train it's a short walk. Was looking yesterday and checked trains with virgin it would mean more changes but at £96 it's a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Chiantina

Oh, well it least that seems more reasonable!


----------



## MrRustyRead

If all goes to plan i should be coming along for a snout with SimplySardonic


----------



## oggers86

I am thinking of coming along to have a nosy at some of the breeds in an effort to narrow it down so I can up the pleading for a 3rd cat...

Was hoping to drag someone along but everybody is refusing or busy :-(

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Aurelie

oggers86 said:


> I am thinking of coming along to have a nosy at some of the breeds in an effort to narrow it down so I can up the pleading for a 3rd cat...
> 
> Was hoping to drag someone along but everybody is refusing or busy :-(
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Are there any other exhibitions on at the NEC on the day of the supreme that you could tempt your oh with? You could arrange to meet up at the cafe at the back of the Supreme for lunch and then showcase some candidates for cat number three


----------



## oggers86

Aurelie said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by oggers86
> 
> I am thinking of coming along to have a nosy at some of the breeds in an effort to narrow it down so I can up the pleading for a 3rd cat...
> 
> Was hoping to drag someone along but everybody is refusing or busy :-(
> 
> Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android
> 
> Are there any other exhibitions on at the NEC on the day of the supreme that you could tempt your oh with? You could arrange to meet up at the cafe at the back of the Supreme for lunch and then showcase some candidates for cat number three


Not sure. I might tempt my mum with a promise of a free nights stay at the Hilton as its practically next door...

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Vixxen

i'll be there with the NFC and Somali gang.....working on pen decoration ideas too


----------



## sarahecp

I'm hoping to go this year, had a great time last year :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow

oggers86 said:


> Not sure. I might tempt my mum with a promise of a free nights stay at the Hilton as its practically next door...
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Motorcycle Live is on on the same day - I needed something to sweeten up D with when he found out we had to be there about 7.30am  :lol:


----------



## ellsbells0123

sarahecp said:


> I'm hoping to go this year, had a great time last year :thumbup:


Me too 

Have to arrange a meet up point and time Sarah


----------



## sarahecp

ellsbells0123 said:


> Me too
> 
> Have to arrange a meet up point and time Sarah


Yes, defiantly 

Still debating whether to drive or catch the train.


----------



## Steverags

I'll be there with our Mainecoon and a fairly young Ragdoll kitten, don't forget to wear your PF badges if you go


----------



## munchkinpie

Pf badges ??? I'm going, anyone with siamese exhibiting?


----------



## Steverags

most people last year printed the banner at the top and made a badge out of it


----------



## Aurelie

munchkinpie said:


> Pf badges ??? I'm going, anyone with siamese exhibiting?


Me! I'll be in the kitten entries


----------



## sharon_gurney

ive considered going this year, but am I right in thinking the entry fee is just for the one class and there is no side classes?

I thought it was expensive if it was only one class and would be such a long day.

If im wrong please let me know as it put me off going, I don't have time to do show drapes either so feel it would it a long, uneventful and expensive day.


----------



## OrientalSlave

It's always been just one class and no side classes. It's got ring judging, and some of the judges comment to the audience on each cat - Anne Gregory does for one. As the cats go through the ring the ones for BoB and so on get held back in the single-size pens and the others go back to their double pens.

You don't have to decorate - some people go OTT, others have a cat with an old bit of vet bed in the pen.

There is a huge amount to see there - lots of trade stalls (and some very good bargains), lots of cats, and of course all the judging including the Best Adult etc. followed by Best in Show.


----------



## munchkinpie

I think the entry is ok I'm paying extra for a double pen but to me it's only once a year so it's fine, I can't wait to put the finishing touches to my curtains!!!


----------



## Cookieandme

JordanRose said:


> I am determined to be there this year, as a visitor. Last year, finances meant I wasn't able to and I was gutted to miss it.
> 
> This year, I'll have a job and some money as well as a more confidence to go on my own, approach people and face the crowds. Bring it on!!


If you are going on the train start looking for your ticket now, the closer it gets the more expensive it is. I went by train last year, it was cheaper and better than taking the car. Definitely book a seat it was packed on the return journey.

Just looked :yikes: obviously too early yet. Single tickets can often be cheaper than a return ticket.


----------



## munchkinpie

Im going on the train, it's much less stressful for everyone. Can't wait !!!!!


----------



## spid

Considering entering Cecily.


----------



## Time flies

I'm thinking of going with my kitten. I've never been to a show before. Would this one be a good one to start with? I wouldn't know where to start. I read there is a fairy tale theme, what does this mean? Is it just the curtains that need to look fairytaily or do you decorate the whole cage? Do you stick things on to make The cage look like a castle or Whatever? I'm not very crafty and think I'd feel a bit of a Pratt doing that to the cage but I would like to have some fancy curtains. Does anybody know of a good place to buy them


----------



## Steverags

I wouldn't make the Supreme your first show as this is a BIG show in the NEC, not just for your kittens sake but for your own as it would be your first time showing and the NEC is pretty daunting if you've not shown before, I would find a smaller show somewhere close to you, is you kitten a pedigree or a non ped? the themed penns are optional, although most would put penn curtains up at the Supreme, all other shows are white blanket white food and water bowl.


----------



## Time flies

Thanks for the advice  it sounds like it would be much easier to start with a different show! My kitten is a british shorthair. The reason I thought of going to this one was because its the closest to us but I don't want to stress her out at her very first show


----------



## Alansw8

Not entered this year as girls had babies too late and boys not looking their best but my show bragg for last years supreme was that my lovely black british boy who was 7 months old got best of Variety British kitten and also got reserve overall to the kitten what won/

May go as a visitor but good luck to all those what have entered and hope everyone has a great day out.

Alan

AirliebirdBsh


----------



## Busy bee

He's lovely!


----------



## Chiantina

I am now stewarding for Dr Peter Colin so I'll definitely be there!!


----------



## Aurelie

Chiantina said:


> I am now stewarding for Dr Peter Colin so I'll definitely be there!!


How exciting, thats a lot of Burmese cats to cuddle


----------



## Chiantina

Aurelie said:


> How exciting, thats a lot of Burmese cats to cuddle


I know! But I think I am the junior on the team so lots of pens wiping and fetching!!


----------



## Vixxen

is everyone ready?!  im going to pack everything up tomorrow and head over Friday to set up (im local)


----------



## munchkinpie

Yep all set, what time are you setting up pop over and say hi if if I'm there when you are.


----------



## carly87

Careful. Not a good idea to put pen numbers up on an open forum. That's why I PM them. Remember GCCF rules...


----------



## munchkinpie

I was told it wasn't a closed show that's why they send the pen numbers out.


----------



## carly87

Rules still remain. If a judge is on here and sees your pen number, then gets your cat in the ring (with the pen number in their judging book and on the cat's pen), not hard to put 2 and 2 together. It's fine to leave it up if you want to risk it, but if it was mine, I wouldn't.


----------



## Vixxen

no one has put their pen numbers on here.

its a silly rule anyway, the judges know who the cats are and who owns them when they see them all the time anyway. FIFe is so much more relaxed about all this.


----------



## lymorelynn

carly87 said:


> Rules still remain. If a judge is on here and sees your pen number, then gets your cat in the ring (with the pen number in their judging book and on the cat's pen), not hard to put 2 and 2 together. It's fine to leave it up if you want to risk it, but if it was mine, I wouldn't.





Vixxen said:


> no one has put their pen numbers on here.
> 
> its a silly rule anyway, the judges know who the cats are and who owns them when they see them all the time anyway. FIFe is so much more relaxed about all this.


I edited the pen number out - just in case.


----------



## carly87

I do agree it's a silly rule, but there it stands. Apparently it's been changed to say that you can't identify the cat on the day to the judge which is at least a bit better, but I haven't seen the change in writing yet.


----------



## Aurelie

Is anyone bringing a camping chair? I see people in them at other shows and thought I would bring one and a book so that I can sit with Bruno - it's a long day after all.


----------



## carly87

I'll be bringing a couple, yep. Thanks for the reminder. Need to put them on the list!


----------

